# Liquid ferts



## stephanie (30 Nov 2008)

What are your views on liquid ferts? Does anyone use them?

Thanks

Steph


----------



## tennis4you (30 Nov 2008)

stephanie said:
			
		

> What are your views on liquid ferts? Does anyone use them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steph



Liquid ferts that you buy or dry ferts that you mix into a liquid?

I am not sure what all liquid ferts you can buy, but I was using Flourish.  That alone was far more expensive than buying dry ferts and it was not nearly as comprehensive as the dry ferts.  I get mine here:  http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php


----------



## stephanie (30 Nov 2008)

Liquid ferts that you buy.

Im using the seachem rang but it you seem to have to buy a few bottles to cover everything which is a pain. 
I would like to use the dry mix but would not have a clue where to start.


----------



## tennis4you (30 Nov 2008)

stephanie said:
			
		

> Liquid ferts that you buy.
> 
> Im using the seachem rang but it you seem to have to buy a few bottles to cover everything which is a pain.
> I would like to use the dry mix but would not have a clue where to start.



I was very intimidated but those here got me through that.  Basically I buy the PMDD and the MKP and that is it.  $18.00 worth of goods and $6.00 shipping seems to get me through a year of ferts.  I was using JUST flourish and it was costing me more than that and not nearly as comprehensive as what I get now.  

PMDD has everything in it except the Phosphates hence the reason I have to get MKP (Mono Potassium Phosphates).

The nice thing is the mixing (how much water vs how much power) is right on the bag when they send it.  From there you just need to figure out how much to dose based on your requirements.  You have to do that with the Seachem's stuff anyways.  

My plants have done much better with the dry ferts.  I was as timid as could be about it.  Once it got here and it told you how much water to put in with how much mix, it was all down hill from there.  I am very happy I went that route!  Saves me a bundle too!!!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Nov 2008)

I've had great results with Tropica Plant Nutrition and their '+' version that includes N and P.  It's an ideal all-in-one liquid fert suitable for most set ups.

Both our sponsors stock them.

I'm also using the Easy Life range that is also effective, but has 5 separate bottles.


----------



## stephanie (30 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replys. 
I may go down the route of using Tropica plant Nutrition as i don't know much info on the dry ferts.
I have 3 small tanks in total all under 50 litres.... would the tropica be ok for this and is it safe to use if you have shrimp?

Thanks again

Steph


----------



## tennis4you (30 Nov 2008)

stephanie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replys.
> I may go down the route of using Tropica plant Nutrition as i don't know much info on the dry ferts.
> I have 3 small tanks in total all under 50 litres.... would the tropica be ok for this and is it safe to use if you have shrimp?
> 
> ...



I have 1 HUGE tank so the liquid ferts just costs too much overall.  If these guys say something will treat you well I would serious consider it.  I treat their word like the aqua-scaping bible.  This is the only place I have found that will give you consistent answers and great results!


----------



## George Farmer (30 Nov 2008)

stephanie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replys.
> I may go down the route of using Tropica plant Nutrition as i don't know much info on the dry ferts.
> I have 3 small tanks in total all under 50 litres.... would the tropica be ok for this and is it safe to use if you have shrimp?
> 
> ...



You can read Clive's excellent article on dry ferts for more info.  They work out much much cheaper but aren't everyone's cup of tea.

http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm

Some prefer liquid ferts due to their user-friendliness and in smaller aquaria, like yours, the cost isn't so much of an issue.

Tropica ferts are shrimp safe - I've been using them with CRS and Amano shrimp with success.


----------



## Wolfenrook (30 Nov 2008)

Just to add that Tropica ferts are shrimp safe at close to manufacturers recommended dosages (in a 180 litre tank for example, I wouldn't go much higher than 7mls per day).  Go too high and the copper in them does start to have an impact.

I have been using Easy Life Pro-Fito, Nitro and Fosfo lately, allowing me to dose more nitrate, less phosphate and less trace whilst still dosing enough of the potassium.  This has made for much happier shrimp and much healthier plants than using TPN+.  Using TPN+ I was having to dose potassium seperately, as increasing the amount by dosing more TPN+ led to problems with copper poisoning in my shrimp.  However with the Easy Life range, both the Pro-Fito and Nitro contain potassium, so I am adding more when I dose the Nitro without dosing more copper.

Ade


----------



## stephanie (30 Nov 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I've had great results with Tropica Plant Nutrition and their '+' version that includes N and P.  It's an ideal all-in-one liquid fert suitable for most set ups.
> 
> Both our sponsors stock them.
> 
> I'm also using the Easy Life range that is also effective, but has 5 separate bottles.



Would you have to get the Tropica Plant Nutrition and the +version?

Steph


----------



## George Farmer (1 Dec 2008)

stephanie said:
			
		

> Would you have to get the Tropica Plant Nutrition and the +version?


No.  The + version is ok on its own.  It contains all the nutrients that the regular version contains, including N and P.

For low lit tanks/low planting density/heavily stocked, there may be enough N and P from the fish/food, so the normal version will do.


----------



## stephanie (10 Dec 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So say if i have the tank heavily stocked, well planted with high lights which one would i go for?

I have also got on high light heavily planted with not much fish, what one would that be?

Just want to make sure i get the right one.

Thanks again for all your help

Steph


----------



## vauxhallmark (10 Dec 2008)

I'd go with + for any high light, heavily planted tank.

Mark


----------

